# The debate goes on over spinning-wing duck decoys



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Story available at http://www.billingsgazette.net/articles ... debate.txt

Published on Sunday, January 11, 2009.
Last modified on 1/11/2009 at 1:27 am

*The debate goes on over spinning-wing duck decoys*
By The Fresno Bee

FRESNO, Calif. - If it looks like a duck, acts like a duck and flaps its wings like a duck, conventional wisdom dictates that it is, in fact, a duck.

But not always.

Not when the duck in question is really a Mojo Duck, RoboDuk or any other brand of spinning-wing decoy that waterfowl hunters use to lure real birds into shooting range.

Spinning-wing decoys, whose motorized, battery-powered wings rotate rapidly to simulate a bird landing on a pond, are more widely used but no less divisive among duck hunters than when they were introduced a decade ago.

The debate whether these faux fowl are legitimate hunting tools or provide an unfair (and unnecessary) advantage to those who use them continues to ruffle feathers at public hunting areas and private duck clubs.

Just about the only thing hunters on opposite sides of the spinning-wing decoy debate agree on is that they work as well as advertised.

"I think they've taken away from the art of duck hunting," said Darrel Rerucha of Madera Ranchos, Calif., habitat manager for a private duck club. "Nothing ticks me off more than to see a guy walk into a pond and all he has is a spinning-wing decoy.

"He's lazy. He doesn't know how to arrange a (decoy) spread. He doesn't know how to call ducks. And yet he's pulling birds away from you."

Fellow duck hunter David Borchardt of Fresno, who deploys one or two spinning-wing decoys in his spread of stationary decoys, doesn't see it that way.

"My thinking is if I'm going to spend all the time and energy trying to get some birds, why not use every advantage that you can?" Borchardt said. "If a Mojo Duck brings them closer to you so you can have a humane kill and a better chance of retrieving that bird, all the better."

Plastic decoys debuted in the 1960s and remained unchanged for four decades until two Marysville, Calif.-based companies, RoboDuk and Roto Duck, introduced the first motorized models in November 1998. The response was immediate, and stores couldn't keep them on their shelves.

Ten years later, RoboDuk is still going strong, Roto Duck is out of business and Mojo Outdoors, based in Bastrop, La., has emerged as the leading manufacturer of spinning-wing decoys. A Mojo Mallard, which comes in both hen and drake color schemes, retails for about $130.

Marketed as "the quietest, most powerful and durable motorized duck attractor on the market," Mojo Mallards have 3-foot-wide aluminum wings that can be adjusted to produce different wing-tip actions. Powered by a 6-volt battery, the direct-drive motor can keep the wings churning up to 20 hours.

While states like Oregon, Washington and Pennsylvania have outlawed spinning-wing decoys, California has taken a different approach. They're prohibited before Dec. 1 but legal for the rest of the season, which ends in late January.

Dan Yparraguirre, senior wildlife biologist for the California Department of Fish and Game, said the Dec. 1 stipulation is meant to protect locally born mallards from being decimated.

"Resident ducks that hunters shoot early in the season tend to be incredibly naive," Yparraguirre said. "By December, the ducks that come down from Alberta (Canada) have been hunted since September and are pretty savvy to decoys."

A 2000 UC-Davis study concluded that hunters who used spinning-wing decoys early in the season killed six times as many birds as those who didn't and three times as many ducks late in the season. At the same time, the DFG interviewed 10,000 hunters and found those who used motorized decoys killed one duck per day more than those who didn't.

Nonetheless, overall harvest rates for California waterfowl have declined or remained virtually unchanged since 1998.

"There's no question that they work," Yparraguirre said. "Hunters wouldn't use them if they didn't. But can we say for certain they're affecting the waterfowl population? Not at all."

Even some hunters who dislike the idea of spinning-wing decoys still occasionally use them-albeit reluctantly-to keep up with those who have no such qualms.

Rerucha belongs to this group, and so does Fritz Kyer of Clovis, Calif.

"The sad part is a lot of us that hated them still went out and bought the dumb things because we couldn't get any birds to come to us because of the other guys," Rerucha said.

Added Kyer, "I'd rather not use them, but it's almost like you have to these days."

Jerry Mele of Fresno, a former director of California Waterfowl, used to belong to the anti faction but has reversed his thinking.

"On bad-hunting days, it might add one or two birds to your bag," Mele said. "That difference is enough to keep certain people hunting, and I don't think that's a bad thing. . . .

"It might mean a guy's going to continue hunting this season instead of giving up. And he might even take his kid. To me, that's why I've worked with California Waterfowl, Ducks Unlimited and all these different organizations. I want to see our hunting heritage continue."


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> "I think they've taken away from the art of duck hunting," said Darrel Rerucha of Madera Ranchos, Calif., *habitat manager for a private duck club*. "Nothing ticks me off more than to see a guy walk into a pond and all he has is a spinning-wing decoy.


Hmmm.. Seems a bit hypocritical to me.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Personally I see them as a tool like anything else. Some days they work, others they don't. If used properly they can be deadly, if not they can really scare off wary birds. Just my :2cents:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't think there is anything wrong with spinner decoys. 
But, like mentioned in the article, the guy who walks out into the pond with just a spinner and no other calls or decoys, in my opinion is :bs:


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't have one, because my waterfowl hunting consists of only one week of duck hunting in N. Dakota every year, and I always figured it wasn't worth it, since I can usually scratch down enough ducks in that week without one. I would also have to say, that each year I keep telling myself that as soon as I buy one, ducks will no longer come into them. I just can't understand why those things continue to fool birds. Ducks are so cagey and educated anymore, I just can't believe that a flock of ducks that is blasted over those things once or twice will still come into them, but they apparently still do. You see videos of guys pulling in huge flocks of birds with those things. Don't tell me that a high percentage of those ducks in those videos are coming into a spinning wing decoy for the first time. Why do those things continue to work? For those of you that use them, are you noticing that they are becoming less effective each year, or stay about the same? How about within a season? Are they most effective early, then drop off drastically?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I continue to be outspoken in my group when it comes to using one. They are just dumb, it doesn't feel like hunting if you have a machine doing all the work for you. I at least found one other person that feels the same way about it, thank you Bobby. People my age definitely have grown accustom to using technology to its full potential, but in this case I have to urge the younger generations not to.

I do own one, it hasn't left the box in 3 years. I have hunted over them, I probably did 3 or 4 times this season. But I can honestly say that it was never my decision to put one up.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> I continue to be outspoken in my group when it comes to using one. They are just dumb, it doesn't feel like hunting if you have a machine doing all the work for you. I at least found one other person that feels the same way about it, thank you Bobby. People my age definitely have grown accustom to using technology to its full potential, but in this case I have to urge the younger generations not to.
> 
> I do own one, it hasn't left the box in 3 years. I have hunted over them, I probably did 3 or 4 times this season. But I can honestly say that it was never my decision to put one up.


So you're saying people should learn how to blow a duck call? Thats asking to much dude.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What's a duck call?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

What about and electronic caller? Isnt that technology? Or what about a rotary machine? What about motion stakes? Our fore fathers didnt use those?

What about tungstan shot? Or Dead Coyote that give you extended range? What about extended range chokes? What about flyers? What about better clothing that gives us the ability to stay in the field longer? Or what about ground blinds?

You see guys change is around us. There is always going to be technology that comes around to make our hunts a little easier. But I dont care if you have a 100 mojos going in a field that doesnt mean you are going to have them dive bomb your spread.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

My view on it is, if you dont like them don't use them. The guy in the article complaining because the guy next to them uses them and he cant seem to get them in is a baby.

Ive hunted many times very close to people using spinning wings and never had a problem with shooting ducks.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

Mike Szymanski, a UND grad and current NDGF employee did his thesis on this topic for LSU. its a long (like all scientific peer reviewed journal entries are) read but very interesting. it dives into some of the scientific facts about the spinning-winged decoys. for one of my biology classes i did a report on this thesis and found it to be very interesting. you might wanna check it out http://etd.lsu.edu/docs/available/etd-0 ... thesis.pdf


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

They are a tool plain and simple some days they work like magic and somedays we pull them in the first 5 minutes. Theres still alot of variables that a hunter needs to put together to make them work. Scouting, location, decoys, concealment etc.

That said, I've seen them used in some of the strangest situatons wherei t was obvious the guys who deployed them, thought they should work like a magic wand.



goosebusters said:


> I have hunted over them, I probably did 3 or 4 times this season. But I can honestly say that it was never my decision to put one up.


But was it your decision to_ leave _them up?? :wink:

I think Shootem nailed it.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> They are a tool plain and simple some days they work like magic and somedays we pull them in the first 5 minutes. Theres still alot of variables that a hunter needs to put together to make them work. Scouting, location, decoys, concealment etc.
> 
> That said, I've seen them used in some of the strangest situatons wherei t was obvious the guys who deployed them, thought they should work like a magic wand.
> 
> ...


No, every time I hunted over them it was a hunt I was invited on. I am not going to tell someone who invited me to their spot how to hunt birds. I was a guest. All the technology that shootem listed is used in combination with other hunting devices. No one goes and sits out in the spring with only their e-caller. I won't use a rotary machine either, unless someone that invites me sets it up. Where is Diver_Sniper to tell his lucky duck story?

It's just my opinion that a motor has no place in the decoy spread. I prefer a flag and a hand call.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

GB- You're opinion doesn't count because you are one of those demented characters who'd still rather shoot honkers after smacking them for a month before duck season. I cant wait to invite you on a hunt early next october and round up as many spinners as I can get my hands on


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> GB- You're opinion doesn't count because you are one of those demented characters who'd still rather shoot honkers after smacking them for a month before duck season. I cant wait to invite you on a hunt early next october and round up as many spinners as I can get my hands on


I would still come, but I would be "that" guy that sits there and scoffs every time a duck doesn't come in. :lol: :lol:

Unless the snows start moving in, then screw your ducks.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

martin_shooter said:


> Mike Szymanski, a UND grad and current NDGF employee did his thesis on this topic for LSU. its a long (like all scientific peer reviewed journal entries are) read but very interesting. it dives into some of the scientific facts about the spinning-winged decoys. for one of my biology classes i did a report on this thesis and found it to be very interesting. you might wanna check it out http://etd.lsu.edu/docs/available/etd-0 ... thesis.pdf


I worked for a private company in the twin cities that deals with waterfowl (goose to be specific). I took this job while enrolled a Wildlife Management major. The former owner did his thesis on geese and has worked with geese, ducks, swans pretty much all waterfowl. And spinning wing decoys basically come down to triggering a flocking response from the bird. When waterfowl or basically anyother bird sees that rapid wing movement it cause the desire to flock up.

The thesis is pretty good but its has alot of flaws in it. He says his control was that the decoys were off. But, the decoy is still there. Also how many decoys were the hunters setting out? What kind of area were they hunting? Roosting area, feeding area, trasition area?

The control should have been no spinning wing decoy and a certain number of decoys. Test 1 should have been spinning wing out but not on. And Test 2 should have been spinning wings out and on. All groups with same number of decoys, and all groups hunting the same type of areas. Then it could have been setup in catagories like resting areas, feeding areas, transition areas. This would tell you where the birds are most vulnerable. And its hard to tell because he said he didnt let the call in between test times but he did let them call and who knows if half the guys new how to call. The calls could have brought them in and not the decoy.


----------



## STexhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I used one for the first time this year here in S. Tx. in conjunction with my spread and it seems to work. I view it as just another decoy in my spread. Whats the difference, if it seems to work, compared to hunters that just use a spread of decoys. I mean a decoy is a decoy and it seems the object is to get the birds to come in. I can't see someone bad-mouthing a spinners use when he is using a huge spread of decoys to get the birds to come in just like the person that is using a spinner in his spread. A decoy is a decoy no matter if it spinns or not. I like spinners.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> Where is Diver_Sniper to tell his lucky duck story?


I'm guessing this is the one you were talking about. My group set up in a corn field last year with everything we had. I don't know exactly how many dekes we had out, but it was a bunch. We were in the spot where the ducks were the day before. Blinds were well stuffed. Everything was done right. On the other end of the field some friends and the farmer who owns the field were set up with a total of 13 robo ducks. I think we had 2. There was such a thick fog in the morning that we couldn't even see birds outside of 20 yards, so needless to say there wasn't any shooting. We stayed out for the evening as everything had cleared up. All afternoon we watched ever single last duck in the sky bomb into the mega robo spread. I should add that these guys were sitting on pails in a small strip of standing corn in the exact spot that most people would say was the least likely spot for birds to want to be. When they finally turned their robos off and went home, we got to shoot.

I've always kind of been a robo anti. This year I decided to just go with it because I was getting frustrated trying to shoot ducks in the field without one. I can say with absolute certainty that it's an enormous advantage. The difference is night and day, it does feel like cheating, and it does remove the art. Someone with next to no duck hunting experience can go out and shoot many times more ducks than they would without a robo.

Should they be illegal? Probably. You'd run the risk of losing a lot of hunters though. Take away what they've grown accustomed to as a vital tool and some might give up. I'm still not sure what I think would be better for duck hunting.

One thing I can say fore sure is that I don't usually look at piles of dead mallards with the same admiration that I once did.

I'm probably running the risk of being burned on this one, but that's my two pennies.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Great Post! Exactly the story I was talking about.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

So are we going to talk about Trent Lott next, and how he's the anti-christ for trying to push for southern states having their seasons close later? :lol:

IMO the robo is old news. Whether you love them or hate them they are now officially a part of our sport and I don't see that changing.

Look at Arkansas. They were pioneers placing an out right ban on them years ago. Now, even there, they are legal.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

They don't work worth a crap, but we use 4 just in case. 8)


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Bustem36 said:


> martin_shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Szymanski, a UND grad and current NDGF employee did his thesis on this topic for LSU. its a long (like all scientific peer reviewed journal entries are) read but very interesting. it dives into some of the scientific facts about the spinning-winged decoys. for one of my biology classes i did a report on this thesis and found it to be very interesting. you might wanna check it out http://etd.lsu.edu/docs/available/etd-0 ... thesis.pdf
> ...


running a controlled experiement in the hunting world is an extremely difficult task. there are too many variables involved, many of which only the big man above can control. therefore each and every day is different. something that may drastically affect behavior one day, may not the next. you could run this expeririment a million times and still never get two days the same. you could use the same # of decoys day in and out,but then take into account location, weather, hunting pressure, time of year, local crop situations(hailed out fields, cultivated or swath rows) bird numbers, etc etc. . . . . there are just too many variables that may or may not make birds more/less suseptable to spinners. I agree with the majority and believe that spinners are a great "tool", but some days all they are is a decoy on a stick. other days they are a savior. thats why its hunting, not "duck shooting" there are no guarantee's, not even with the newest most innovative technology.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Triple B couldn't agree more...at least that's what I was trying to say I guess I just got long winded.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

haha, I figured you were heading in that direction as well. in a roundabout sorta way :beer:


----------

